# Effect of Activated Carbon on Excel?



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Does activated carbon render any effect to Excel? I know UV nuetralizes Excel. Just wondering if carbon does anything to its algae killing properties/plant growth qualities - or such. Because I currently have a LOT of activated carbon in one of my filters to clear up some tinting by newish ADA Aqua Soil. I'll pull out the carbon if it does, as I'm dosing 30-35 mls of Excel everyday and don't want to waste it.
Thanks, bob


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I know that in hospitals, air filters containing activated carbon are used to trap aerosol/vaporized chemicals, including glutaraldehyde.

Excel contains an isomer of glutaraldehyde...so I'm guessing some, if not most of your Excel will be inactivated by the carbon. 

Just a guess though.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

epicfish said:


> I know that in hospitals, air filters containing activated carbon are used to trap aerosol/vaporized chemicals, including glutaraldehyde.
> 
> Excel contains an isomer of glutaraldehyde...so I'm guessing some, if not most of your Excel will be inactivated by the carbon.
> 
> Just a guess though.


OK, Thanks! Out comes the AC. Anybody else know, please chime in.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

...sorry, I lose.

Excel and activated carbon - Aquatic Plant Central- aquascaping...a living art

It doesn't have an impact.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

epicfish said:


> ...sorry, I lose.
> 
> Excel and activated carbon - Aquatic Plant Central- aquascaping...a living art
> 
> It doesn't have an impact.


LOL. thanks for doing my research. Now it goes back in! I did notice some new BBA was turning white and the Eriocaulon cinereum and HC are very happy!


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

UV neutrilizes Excel? Really? ( not being sarcastic )
Didn't know that one.
I've read about affecting Iron ( some say it does, others it doesn't )
Care to elaborate.
Rafo.


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

If carbon works like it supose too, it will not only absorb the excel, but also absorb the trace elements, and ferts, making less avail for your plants.

IMO, carbon only is effective for a few days, so i dont even bother with it.

Carbon does have 1 great use and benefit, removing medications when needed!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

stagger said:


> If carbon works like it supose too, it will not only absorb the excel, but also absorb the trace elements, and ferts, making less avail for your plants.
> 
> IMO, carbon only is effective for a few days, so i dont even bother with it.
> 
> Carbon does have 1 great use and benefit, removing medications when needed!


Many with ADA Aqua Soil use activated carbon to remove tea colored water which the peat in AS causes. I'm aware that most planted tanks don't use activated carbon, but even Amano uses it and recommends it when starting up a tank with Aqua Soil.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

VITARTE said:


> UV neutrilizes Excel? Really? ( not being sarcastic )
> Didn't know that one.
> I've read about affecting Iron ( some say it does, others it doesn't )
> Care to elaborate.
> Rafo.


I recollect reading that in Scolley's old thread. After a brief search I couldn't find anything. Perhaps I'm mixing that up with traces, but I sent a query to Seachem to clear it up and will post. Seachem is pretty good about answering emailed questions, I believe.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> UV neutrilizes Excel?


I will be interested to hear what Seachem has to say about UV and Excel. Thanks for asking them, Betowess! roud: 

As I understand it, the isomer of glutaraldehyde is affected by light. That it why it (and Flourish Excel) is kept in an opaque container. Like many other chemicals, light breaks it down. That is why I dose Excel when the lights go out in the aquarium. That is also why I believe Excel in conjunction with and aquarium black out works great to kill off algae.


Mike


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll let you know Mike. I just read through the whole thread on Excel overdosing over at APC (saw you there too :wink: ). But found nothing...though its a great thread. Then I was reading through our PT thread on BBA and Excel and found this one by Brandon Miles.



briandmiles said:


> Gluteraldehyde is, in fact, degraded by photons in the UV spectrum. It is commonly used in my field of work and always in an opaque, covered container. You may want to reduce your photoperiod as well since that would have a dual effect of less gluteraldehyde degradation and less light for the algae. In high concentrations it needs 8-12 hours to work so I wouldn't be suprised if it takes at least 8-10 days in the concentrations that overdosing Flourish Excel would produce. Contact for humans isn't a problem so I would assume the plants and animals should be fine if you don't overdo it.
> 
> Brian


I have been dosing Excel at night after my Auto water change is done and will continue to do so. Glad you mentioned that as I hadn't thought of light degradation. :thumbsup: .


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

So are you using the BioChem-Zorb in your XP3, Betowess?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

No, just standard Activated carbon in a large media bag - both from BigAls or the Drs Foster&Smith... don't remember source. But it is in the XP3, not in my Ehiem 2128. I had a free media basket in the XP3.


----------



## trc_pdx (Mar 13, 2004)

From the Excel FAQ at Seachem:



> Q: I have a AP Bio-Chem Zorb pouch in my filtration system. Will it scavange the organic component of Flourish Excel?
> A: Chemical filtration medias will have a very minimal impact on Flourish Excel but not enough to warrant removing them from your filter when you dose this product.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Given that Excel decomposes fairly fast and it takes a littlwe while for the Carbon to absorb it, I could say that it has a "minimal effect" on Excel also:icon_idea 

The amount of Excel's active ingredient relative to Activated carbon is not particularly good and the age of the activated carbon is another issue.

With fresh AC, I'd expect a much more rapid removal.

But Excel travels around the tank before going through the filter.....
And you add it every other day etc.

Bacteria will gnaw excel as will light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for looking into that, Betowess. Great info.:thumbsup: 
Rafo.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Here is the reply from Seachem. 
"You can can use UV light with Excel. The Excel could be
removed slightly faster b/c of the UV light but it will be 
okay - in other words it will not be toxic."

Seachem Support
10202
Tech Support


----------

